# Any Radio Amateurs?



## LuGo (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi,

I'm just wondering if anyone on here took their Amateur Radio License in Spain? I know there is a reciprocal CEPT arrangement with the UK but I don't yet have a full license and I'm wondering if it's worth taking the Spanish examination(s) instead of our own. Has anyone here done that? If so, did you take it in English or Spanish? 

Any info about being an expat UK Ham in Spain appreciated! Thank you! 

73

Lu


----------



## amaninavan (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi LuGo

I am in a similar position to you. I have my intermediate licence which will be no good in Spain so if I want to continue using the radio when we move I will have to take my advanced.

I think I will take it here in the UK. The course is difficult enough as it is without doing it in another language.

Will you have to apply for a Spanish call sign?

paul


----------



## LuGo (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi Paul,

I was wondering if like some other European countries the Spanish exams could be taken in English. I agree with you, the UK advanced exam is hard enough in English!!! My thinking was that maybe the Spanish exam might be slightly easier to sit? It seem becoming fully licensed is an easier requirement for almost every other country! Look at the US system, they even print the answers for all the questions! That would suit me! 

We're not moving to northern Spain for quite a while as we're having to wait for a few things to work themselves out here in Blighty first which gives us time to learn some Spanish too! I would like to get the Advanced license but have looked at what's involved and it really will be a stretch for me  

All the best,

Lu


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Not in Spain, but I was faced with a similar situation in France. Because there is only one license class, you need the "full" license to get reciprocity (i.e. only the advanced level license is recognized as being a "HAREC" license).

Definitely take the exam in the UK if you can. (Don't know the precise requirements.)

But lately they are giving the US ham exams in lots of countries in Europe. You only need a US mailing address (and it can be a post office box). You would have to start from scratch - i.e. take the technician exam, and then the general and finally the extra - but the US exams are in English, not timed and you can re-take any exam you miss on the spot for payment of another fee (only $15 or local equivalent).

The down side is that you have to learn a certain amount of the US regulation, which can vary a bit from how things are done here in Europe. But once you get your US license, you should be able to get a reciprocal license in Spain. (Check how those regulations work - but as long as you're a "foreigner" in Spain I don't think it matters which country your license is from.)

Go to the ARRL site here Find an Amateur Radio License Exam in Your Area and enter Spain in the Country to get the upcoming ham exam sessions. (At the moment, they're showing one on Sept 20th, and another Nov. 14th.)

And just in case you haven't found it yet, here's a site with a bit of information on ham licensing in Spain: FEDI-EA - en España - la Radioafición (in English, even!)
Cheers and 73,
Bev
F4WBW / KC1DNI


----------



## LuGo (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi Bev,

I've been taking the Ham Tests on QRZ.com and consistently get around 80% on the Extra exam. I know that it's possible to take the ARRL exams at the RSGB conventions in the UK so maybe I really should do that! 

Nice idea Bev, thank you for the info and your help  

All the best, Cheers 'n' beers,
73

Lu


----------



## amaninavan (Mar 13, 2015)

Bevdeforges said:


> Not in Spain, but I was faced with a similar situation in France. Because there is only one license class, you need the "full" license to get reciprocity (i.e. only the advanced level license is recognized as being a "HAREC" license).
> 
> Definitely take the exam in the UK if you can. (Don't know the precise requirements.)
> 
> ...


What a fantastic answer Bev
I might look into that myself as it has been some time since taking my exams and I have not really used the radio much in that time so I have forgotten most of what I have learned. Might be worth going through from the start again.

I don't know if you have ever heard of Ham Nation. It is a weekly ham radio show on line and is very informative and entertaining.

Gordon West (Gordo) Produces a fantastic set of instructional books for the US syllabus. 

paul


----------

